# Felix HL23 or HL25 Decision



## marcosg (Aug 16, 2015)

I spent some hours last night reading the specs on those headlamps and I can see the differences between them. My main concern would be the confortability between them without trying them out.
i can see that the the HL25 is a bit heavier than the 23 since the 25 takes 3 AAAs.
i was wondering if any member has tried both of them or at least the 25 so I can have an idea.
the HL25 has more lumens if I need and also remembers the last mode. Both have the same emmiter.
If the Hl 23 is a lot more comfortable than the 25 I'll go for that.
i have a Zebra that I like a lot and I use at work and it is neutral white which is my favorite, unfortunately I can't spent much on another Zebra but I can get a good deal on those Fenix now.
also these two Fenix are not listed as neutral but for what have read they are more towards the warm side. I intend to use them to fix small things and camping. I also only use Eneloops.
I appreciate you input and help. thanks


----------



## daflip702 (Aug 16, 2015)

It appears that both headlamps use the same type of headband and housing. Both should feel the same except for the weight. Lighter = More Comfortable.

*IMO, I'd take the HL23*. Same emitter and form factor. I can get the same type of runtime with extra batteries. I don't have to worry about "marrying" 3 batteries at once. PITA...I hate this format. Cheaper too. I can't say anything about their beam pattern though. The 25 seems more general purpose as opposed to the 23 which is geared to a true headlamp.

I buy headlamps for the sole purpose of what it should do best. Light up what's just in front of me W/O holding it. Freaking HUGE, fading hotspot with usable spill. Distinguish color accurately. Perceived, sub/low lumen capable. Runtime beast on 1 or 2 cells. Featherweight, compact, reliable, comfortable, and durable as much as possible.

Also, I think both of these headlamps are very good given the price and Fenix quality. In fact, I might just pick up a 23 as an back up/glove box light.


----------



## marcosg (Aug 16, 2015)

daflip702 said:


> It appears that both headlamps use the same type of headband and housing. Both should feel the same except for the weight. Lighter = More Comfortable.*IMO, I'd take the HL23*. Same emitter and form factor. I can get the same type of runtime with extra batteries. I don't have to worry about "marrying" 3 batteries at once. PITA...I hate this format. Cheaper too. I can't say anything about their beam pattern though. The 25 seems more general purpose as opposed to the 23 which is geared to a true headlamp.I buy headlamps for the sole purpose of what it should do best. Light up what's just in front of me W/O holding it. Freaking HUGE, fading hotspot with usable spill. Distinguish color accurately. Perceived, sub/low lumen capable. Runtime beast on 1 or 2 cells. Featherweight, compact, reliable, comfortable, and durable as much as possible.Also, I think both of these headlamps are very good given the price and Fenix quality. In fact, I might just pick up a 23 as an back up/glove box light.


----------



## marcosg (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I agree about everything you said, specially about the right light for an specific task. The price will be about the same and I have lots of Eneloops and duraloops AAA. It wouldn't be a problem for me. More concern about the weight that the 3xAAAs would put on my forehead. The 25 seems a little thicker too. I'm now leaning towards the 23.
its difficult to buy a headlight without trying first, kind of buying shoes online.


----------



## marinemaster (Aug 18, 2015)

Daflip do you actually own the HL23 ?


----------



## daflip702 (Aug 18, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Daflip do you actually own the HL23 ?



No, I do not. I'm considering buying it though. I'd say it's a cheaper solution.


----------



## marinemaster (Aug 19, 2015)

There is some feedback on the HL23 in this and other forums. No pics yet from owners.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd take the HL23 as well. I have the HL20 and 1xAA is much less of a hassle to manage than 3xAAA. And a headlamp being as light as possible(while offering good brightness) is critical. I would've upgraded to the HL23 as well, but my HL20 works fine so far and I like the built-in diffuser it has which the HL23 unfortunately omitted.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 20, 2015)

Whether a diffuser would be needed pretty much depends on the beam profile of the HL23! I have both an HL21 and 2 HL30s: the HL30 does not allow using a diffuser but the beam profile is so well balanced with both decent throw and spill that I find it way better than the HL21 with or without the diffuser. The diffuser is definitely useful on the HL21, no two ways about it. That said, I find diffusers for headslamps are useful when the beam profile is throwy with little spill. With a floody to balanced beam profile they are an unnecessary accessory that adds weight, can break and reduces the overall brightness. IMHO, judging by reviews I've read the HP01 and HP05 are good examples of headlamps that could really use a diffuser.

Regarding the HL23 there is a review on youtube here!


----------



## marcosg (Aug 20, 2015)

Ordered the 23. It will arrive tomorrow. Couldn't find many reviews for the 25.
Let you guys know once I try it out.


----------



## marcosg (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry for another question. If I notice that I need this light to be a little warmer, is there any way that I can build a little filter for it?
thanks again folks


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 20, 2015)

In the past I have read posts of people applying some kind adhesive film to diffuse light or get read of beam articfacts. I remember in some case they used screen protectors for cell phone or something similar. If you find something like that colored you might manage to get a warmer tint out but it will mess with your beam profile too! I'd wait to see how it works - my newer HL30 has a fairly warm beam, still on the cool tint side but with a warm yellowish tint. You might get the same with your HL23!


----------



## marinemaster (Aug 21, 2015)

Can we get some beamshots [emoji1]


----------



## Jash (Aug 22, 2015)

If you can stretch your budget, get the HL50. I don't use any other headlamp now. Beautiful NW beam (warm white compared to some cool whites I've got) that's very useful for almost any task. It's light weight, uses either a AA or CR123 battery and can unclip from the housing to be used as a stand alone flashlight if you wanted.

On other forums I've seen guys attach them to a molle pouch on a vest or backpack. Very versatile light that's solidly built. I am going to buy another before Christmas to give to my son for our epic hiking trip next year.


----------



## marcosg (Aug 25, 2015)

What can I say… I believe I’m loosing control about buying headlamps and this can be an addiction.
Anyhow, my original intention was only to purchase one light, at the end I purchased two. The HL23 and the HL50. Both are nice and different from each other. The HL23 is light and comfortable to wear, good for working and fixing small things, not as neutral as I wanted it to be but it has a nice beam. The HL50 is superior but a bit heavier than the HL23. The HL50 has a nice rugged construction, neutral white and more spill or flood than the HL23. The only part I didn’t like was the metal plate that the light is mounted, which is wide for my forehead. This can be modified somehow, however it is a great light as well. Unfortunately, my son asked me it he could keep it for himself as soon as he saw it and I gave it to him. I will order a second HP50 to use around the house along with HP15 or HP05 for camping and fishing.
I still want to stay with AA batteries.


----------



## regulator (Jun 24, 2016)

I just got this headlamp and think it is great for what it is intended. It's built well, lightweight, and efficient on the very practical 50 lumen output mode. If you use Enegizer lithium batteries the runtime is impressive at between 8 - 10 hours. You have the ability to run alkaline, NIMH, or Lithium primary. It's very light with lithium batteries and runs a long time on medium. 

Mine has a very nice white beam. The angle adjustments work well. This is a great practical headlamp that is lightweight and easy to use.

FYI medium mode draws 300ma from a Enegizer lithium battery. Since the batteries are rated at approximately 30000 mah it should easily provide 8 or more hours on medium. It's easy to carry another backup AA cell and quick to change.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't have either but do have an old HL20 and newer HL50. 1xAA has the power of 2.5 X AAA unless I am mistaken. During my latest night run changed the battery on my HL50 when running aka literally on the fly. Changing batteries on a 1XAA headlamp is so much easier in low light than 3XAAA IMHO. Also so much easier to charge 1XAA as less slots are taken up. I also don't need to worry about mixing up battery types and voltage (not including Lithium ion re chargeable which are a no go for either). Also much easier to pack backup batteries. 

Basically nearly as soon as advancements in LED and general headlamp technology made 3XAAA no longer required I dumped that format.


----------



## regulator (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey Woods Walker I agree and is why I really like 1AA much better than 3AAA's. Plus lithium AA's are much cheaper when you consider the power density. I also use Eneloops as well. 

Last night I was testing how the brightness levels perform outdoors. I think the levels are very good. 50 lumens does suprisingly good for what I want a headlamp for. The low works good for preserving night vision while still being able to navigate. High really cuts runtime. I measured 2.3 amps draw on high. I don't intend to use high often.

My only complaint is that I would prefer to start on low rather than high or have mode memory.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 25, 2016)

All true. Speaking of lithium primaries which are my winter battery 1xAA trumps 3xAAA beyond being the better lithium primary energy deal. I don't need to worry about mixing lithium primary voltages. 50 lumens is my preferred hiking mode.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jun 25, 2016)

It's funny how similar minds think together........my only two headlamps are the HL23 and the HL50. I already had the HL50 since it came out because of the neutral white beam and single AA ability. But I kind of liked the look of those Fenix IP68 rated headlamps. So being that I like small, it was a decision between the HL23 and HL25. I went with the HL23 because like others have stated.....I don't like the 3xAAA form factor. I only wish the HL23 had memory like the HL25 or at least started on low..........but oh well.

So its a long press to turn on and an immediate tap to low. I still went with the HL23 because of the lower cost and single AA battery.

The HL50 takes a momentary press to turn on and so there is the possibility of inadvertent turn-ons in a gear bag..........but I haven't had any problems. The HL23 and HL25 take long presses.


----------

